# [SOLVED] "equery list -p" is not listing all packages

## Joseph_sys

I tried to re-emerge "gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8" but is giving me an error:

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8".
```

According to package list on the web it is still mark as stable and available:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

but when I run: *Quote:*   

> equery list -p gentoo-sources
> 
> [ Searching for package 'gentoo-sources' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 

is not showing up as available?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Mar 26, 2008 6:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## desultory

This is not a bug in equery, packages.gentoo.org appears to be listing package versions which are no longer in the tree.

Given this behavior, a bug report should be filed describing the problem and be assigned to gpackages@gentoo.org. If you would prefer to not file a bug report, just mention that here and I can file one in your stead.

As for installing package versions which are no longer available from the live tree, they can be retrieved from the attic, placed in a local overlay and installed from there.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Thanks for the info; I just file it as a bug #214826

----------

